# Poll: MN March Snowstorm? Will it happen?



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

What do you all think? Will we get a march snowstorm MN? We have not had a snow storm all winter!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

There will be snow in March, April and in May it does every year...

A couple of years ago it snowed more in April than ti did the rest of the year..


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

We are getting snow tonight - BOOK IT


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Radio just said 2-3 inches for Alexandria when I was on my way home. Who knows if were going to get it though...


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

GUARANTEED! at least one 6 inch plus storm.


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

don't get me wrong, i would love a few 12 inchers, but i just don't see it happening after the crappy winter we've had.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

We have a 12inches coming into Buffalo on Sat.


----------

